# komprimiertes Jar ausführen



## core_85 (27. Sep 2011)

hallo,

bei den Versuch eine java-Klasse auf einen Sybase-server zu installieren kam folgender Fehler:

C:\test_jarclass>instjava -Usa -P"" -Dmegaphone -f jconn4.jar
Server Message: test- Msg 10730, Level 16, State 1:
You're attempting to install a jar that contains compressed classes. Re-create t
his jar without using compression, and try the command again.


----------



## Jigga (27. Sep 2011)

laut fehlermeldung würde ich mal das versuchen: "Re-create this jar without using compression, and try the command again."
sprich .jar erneut erstellen ohne diese zu komprimieren und erneut probieren.


----------



## nillehammer (27. Sep 2011)

Die allgemeine Syntax zum Erzeugen von jar-Dateien:
  jar c[v*0*M]f jarfile [-C dir] inputfiles [-Joption]
Mit Angabe der (fett gemachten) 0 schaltest Du die Kompression bei der Erzeugung aus. Weitere Infos gibts hier:jar-The Java Archive Tool

Ich habe aber irgendwie das Gefühl, dass es Dein Problem nicht lösen wird... Aber versuchen kann man's ja mal.


----------

